# Samsung UN55HU8550 audio problems



## ajpruett (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, I love this TV but having a lot of problems with audio. I have directv. At first I had RVU server and then just connected my genie. If I watch TV and then switch to blu-ray player, audio no longer plays for movies. If I power down blu-ray and TV (turn off via switch on surge protector), sound will work again.

I've tried a lot

Contacted Samsung and continued to have problem
Tried different hdmi connections
Changed cables
Changed from RVU server to just having genie connected.


What am I missing? I don't want to have to return TV, but I'm not gonna power it down every time I wanna watch a dvd.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't know what a "RVU server" is.

Do you have access to a AVR?

Maybe going that route would help.


----------

